# Acheter un iPhone aux États-Unis (Hawaï) ?



## Maxence13 (8 Février 2018)

Bien le bonsoir !
Vous l'aurez deviné avec le titre, je souhaite acquérir un iPhone à *Hawaï*, car quand on voit la différence de marge US/Europe... Je pense m'orienter vers l'iPhone 7 32Go. Mais étant un novice complet, j'ai quelques interrogations. J'ai donc besoin de votre aide 

DIFFÉRENCE DE PRIX :
- FRANCE : 639€
- USA : 466€ = 549$ désimlocké hors taxe * 1,04 (4% de taxe locale à Hawaï) * 0.81543 (taux de change dollar/euro le 08/02/2017)

-> *DIFFÉRENCE DE PRIX de 27%* !! 
Je vais peux être prendre le 10 en fait haha X)

MES 2 QUESTIONS 
- existe-t-il une *compatibilité* à tenir en compte par rapport à la bande passante/réseau ? Genre dois-je acheter un modèle particulier d'iPhone ? J'avais lu ça à l'époque pour l'iPhone 4, mais je sais pas si les modèles actuels sont universels ? J'ai vu sur ce site mais je comprends pas bien... Par exemple pour l'iPhone 7, il ne faut pas que j'achète le A1660 (GSM) ou le A1660 (CDMA) mais le A1778 ?
- sachant que je vais à Hawaï avec mon S7 en poche, j'ai des chance de payer une *taxe de douane à mon retour en France en passant la douane* si on me voit avec 2 téléphones (iPhone 7 et S7) ? Des astuces ? Peut être dire qu'un est perso et l'autre pro ?


MEEEEERCIIII d'avance


----------



## panenka (10 Février 2018)

Bonjour, 
Pour le 7, c’est bien la version A1778 qu’il faut demander. Pour faire simple demande un iPhone t-mobile unlocked et ce sera bon. 

Pour le retour, ne t’en fais pas. Tu ne risques pas grand chose. 
Quoi que tu fasses la douane, si elle veut, saura que c’est un iPhone US. 
Si tu atterri en province tes chances de contrôle aléatoire sont quasi nulles. 

De plus, a 468eur tu es en dessous de la franchise douanière.


----------

